# Hiding at the bottom of the tank.



## Lauren85 (Oct 11, 2010)

My new fish that I have had about for a week now has been hiding at the bottom of the tank that i've actually started looking on the floor for him ( I do have a cover on the top) and eventually he comes out .. 
from somwhere
. I do have a cover that goes on the bottom with holes that collects food and whatnot but it is not small enough for him. I'm thinking he is hiding under the heater since its floating on an angle,he is still eating and swimming around,he looks healthy but im wondering why is he hiding. I have done 2 tank changes since i've got him. Thanks!

Lauren


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have plants or hiding places in your tank? He may just feel a bit insecure in his new home, some Betta's take to there new tanks quickly while others are unsure for a couple of weeks. If you don't have plants try getting some tall ones that give a bit of cover near the middle/top of the tank, so he may feel safer swimming up and not so exposed. I used to have a Betta in a tank with low level plants and my Betta would never budge from the bottom, but once I bought some taller plants he started swimming around more towards the top.


----------



## Lauren85 (Oct 11, 2010)

Now that I think about it, I did leave his plant out this time! Whew! Thanks for the help. I was worried he may be sick.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

How large is the container? Is it filtered? How often do you change the water and how much do you change at a time? Do you know the temperature of the water?


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

Might be because he's bored. I change the interior of the tank once a week, but before I do that, my fish gets bored and hangs out at the bottom of his tank!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

He might *be* sick. You can't rule that out just yet. =/

If you rarely see him it can't be great.

Not to rain on anyone's party. =[ I just wanna make sure the little guy is alright.

I'd answer Adastra's questions and listen to their advice. Adastra's really experienced and knowledgeable.


----------

